# The Cliffs at Peace Canyon (#6389)



## Miss Marty (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at this resort 
How large are the 2 Bedroom units
Are the units nice and clean?


The Cliffs at Peace Canyon (#6389) 
4550 S. Grand Canyon Drive
Las Vegas , NV , 89147 USA 
702/248-3570 
www.dailymanagementresorts.com 

During the months of June, July and August

The resort will begin the process of changing
all mattresses to brand new high quality bedding
and may need to enter units during daytime hours.

Notice will be provided at time of Check-In

The resort offers a shuttle that runs everyday 12 noon 
to 12 midnight From the resort to serveral strip locations


----------



## skimble (Aug 19, 2006)

I was not impressed.  OK... the unit size was decent.  However, being 15 minutes from the strip in the suburbs amid apartments nearly accross the street from a Sears Outlet Center is not my idea of an ideal location.  
I didn't like driving along side streets to the strip seeing signs for homes in the area in the $100K's (where the Cliffs is located.)  Then, when you get to the strip, the same size homes are going for the low $1M's.  
If the going rate for a home is 10 times more on the strip, there must be something better about the location.
I prefer to be immersed in the vacation experience of the locale.  In other words, when I'm at the beach, I want to be as close as possible.  When I'm in Vegas, I want to be in the midst of the touristy stuff.  
Really, the Cliffs IS an apartment complex.  They don't have very many activities and the grounds are infested with cockroaches.  Actually, I found this entertaining-- crunching them.  
I would not recommend this place, at all.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 20, 2006)

The Cliffs at Peace Canyon is in a residential area.  

I'd like it ff you can point out to me the houses in the $100K's, though, so I can buy six or eight and resell them at their normal prices of $300K-$400K+.  Perhaps you were there a few years ago, before the area "grew up." About five years ago the houses there were in that price range.

Fern


----------



## Shorty (Aug 20, 2006)

I liked the Cliffs at Peace Canyon. I did not like the beds.  I guess I was not the only one, as they are replacing them! The size of the units is great,  the size more indicative of a condo. It was nicely decorated, clean and QUIET. I for one, did not not miss the sound of the sirens racing up and down the strip..........


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Great Stay*

We enjoyed the stay at the Cliff's.  It has a very nice relaxing feeling to it.
The staff was friendly and we didn't mind the short drive to the strip and did enjoy being away from the strip.  For a change, we were only in a one bedroom which was fine.  Usually are vacations are two bedroom as we own and use Lawrence Welk in Escondido most years.  The Cliff's was comparable for us to most top of the line (Gold Crown).
Bart


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> The Cliffs at Peace Canyon is in a residential area.
> 
> I'd like it ff you can point out to me the houses in the $100K's, though, so I can buy six or eight and resell them at their normal prices of $300K-$400K+.  Perhaps you were there a few years ago, before the area "grew up." About five years ago the houses there were in that price range.
> 
> Fern



No kidding. About 5 years ago we just about bought a 2,000+ sq ft home in Henderson for around $212,000. Wish I'd bought it now even though we decided not to move to Vegas. My bet is I'd have made a tiddy profit reselling it about now.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, you'd have made a tidy profit about six months ago.  The market is slow right now, although it will improve again I'm sure.  Henderson is definitely a boom town, but its got all the infrastructure already.

What I'm about to say doesn't apply to the resort corridor...

One of the things I like best about the Vegas Valley is how they are continually doing road work.  I know, sounds bad.  But they have upgraded, widened, and improved many streets since we got here three years ago.  We now have three new ways East from here that didn't exsist before.  

St. Rose Parkway was two lanes when we moved here.  Now it is 8 to 10 lanes.  The I-215/NV-215 Las Vegas Beltway is now nonstop from Far Hills in Summerlin to I-515/US-93/US-95 in Henderson.  Nevada didin't wait for the federal government's money to start building.  The beltway was first only Interstate between LV Blvd and Stephanie, and an expressway the rest of the way.  They built the extension to I-515 and widened, and completed the Summerlin leg recently.  The Northern Beltway will be complete by 2012.  

Have you ever seen how they build freeway bridges in Las Vegas.  Its really weird.  Guess it has to do with the topography.  They build the bridge _first_, and then they scoop out the dirt beneath it.

Fern



			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> No kidding. About 5 years ago we just about bought a 2,000+ sq ft home in Henderson for around $212,000. Wish I'd bought it now even though we decided not to move to Vegas. My bet is I'd have made a tiddy profit reselling it about now.


----------



## skimble (Aug 20, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> The Cliffs at Peace Canyon is in a residential area.
> 
> I'd like it ff you can point out to me the houses in the $100K's, though, so I can buy six or eight and resell them at their normal prices of $300K-$400K+.  Perhaps you were there a few years ago, before the area "grew up." About five years ago the houses there were in that price range.
> 
> Fern



As you exit the resort, heading East on Flamingo (toward the strip) there are two billboards advertising developments with units for sale in the low $100K's.  Go for it!!   I'm not inclined to purchase rehab appartments complexes.  And, if you can get $300K for them, more power to you.  
My friend just purchased a one-bedroom unit for $120K.  He thinks he can flip on it in another year for profit.  
Vegas is the place for gambling!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, you did say "homes," which is how we refer to single family houses.  Now it seems you are talking about condos (I guess).  But _they_ aren't selling for the low 100Ks either, unless they are studios.  Sounds like your friend got a bargain, depending where it is.  The signs might be old.

Fern



			
				skimble said:
			
		

> As you exit the resort, heading East on Flamingo (toward the strip) there are two billboards advertising developments with units for sale in the low $100K's.  Go for it!!   I'm not inclined to purchase rehab appartments complexes.  And, if you can get $300K for them, more power to you.
> My friend just purchased a one-bedroom unit for $120K.  He thinks he can flip on it in another year for profit.
> Vegas is the place for gambling!!


----------



## jellson (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the Cliffs' location actually. Vegas is certainly not just about The Strip. The Cliffs is also close to the Red Rock Canyons, which is really worth a visit. The resort offers a shuttle bus to the Strip, which if I remember correctly departs every hour, on the hour (could be every 30 minutes though, I really can't remember.) The units are spacious and nicely decorated.


----------



## derb (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a reason cars come in different colors.
For me, the Cliffs are too far out and not worth the hassle to get to the Strip.  To me, the only timeshares in Vegas are the HGVC's, Polo and Jockey Club. Summer Bay may be added if the current upgrading continues.
Others love the laid back residential quality of the Cliffs, Epic Del Soliel etc. and abhore the noise and clutter of the strip Timeshares.  
Both are correct.

By the way - If you like Red Rock Canyon, you will love the Valley of Fire, some 45 Minutes north of Vegas.


----------

